# Terry Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

I recently purchased this CD along with several others by the Kronos quartet. I Personally am enjoying this one the best. Very cool, modern feel without loosing any of the "musicality" like so many other modern composers seem to do.

Here's the first piece on the CD:


----------

